# Needing some behavioral advice, ASAP



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello again everyone,
I'm getting quite concerned about Mellows behavior... He's now 11 weeks old and I'm starting to feel like I'm loosing him! (background; hand reared, got him at 5 weeks old)
His behaviors are;
Fanning his tail out and flapping his wings around hissing at anything,
Getting narky when he doesn't get his own way,
Constantly hyperactive, bossy and naughty,
Crying (baby cries) to the female cocktatiels and his reflection.
He just very defiant and less and less cuddly each day...
He seams pretty board too, his cage is filled with toys but he has two second attention span and gets easily board with new toys.

Could he be grumpy because he is hungry and wanting hand rearing formula?

Also at what age do males start to sing? Mellow seams to be trying, he only seams to try between mutters, yawning and going to sleep. I can't tell If he's really trying to sing or not. 
What can I do for Mel? I feel like I'm loosing my cuddly bub! 

Thank you!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like my moose lol stumpy was the same untill i covered him and gave him longer hours and stumpy has calmed down alot, I cant remember exactly when but it was around
that age when these 2 started to whistle/sing


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! I hope he will be ok!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Sounds like my moose lol stumpy was the same untill i covered him and gave him longer hours and stumpy has calmed down alot, I cant remember exactly when but it was around
> that age when these 2 started to whistle/sing


Okay, that helps alot! Thank you!
I'll put him to bed earlier and I think less time in the girls cage, more in his own. Zac (she's 15 nearly 16) doesn't like him and tries to bite him but he loves her and wants to groom her. I think less time annoying her...
Thanks Iperry!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

You said he cries at his reflection. Just wondering if you have a mirror in his cage? If so, try taking the morror away. My male gets very nasty when he has one. He hates me going near his mirror friend. lol


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Debbie05 said:


> You said he cries at his reflection. Just wondering if you have a mirror in his cage? If so, try taking the morror away. My male gets very nasty when he has one. He hates me going near his mirror friend. lol


Yeah there is a mirror but it has rules too. He's only allowed his mirror friend for a few hours and if he gets narky it's banned for the day. He's a sweetie, when he cries to it I put my hand in the cage or through the bars for a pat, he's more than happy for one, more so than without. But I'm definitely aware that it can make him narky so I'm cautious 
When they start to sing/try to sing, do they start of absolutely terrible at it? lol 
He's been much much better today, I've kept him out of the girls cage. Huge change!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Could he be grumpy because he is hungry and wanting hand rearing formula?


That could very well be the reason. It sounds like he is crying to be fed and is even asking his own reflection for food. Some birds take more time to wean than others, and a weaned bird doesn't cry to be fed. I would offer him handfeeding formula and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cupid started singing at 3 months old and ya he did start off pretty terrible at it, it started off as squeaks and such and then progressed very quickly into whistling. I actually have videos of how he progressed from making squeaks and odd noises to the mirror to actually attempting to sing to whistling pretty good, it all happened within a month  If your curious to see them I can post them or you can go find the threads in my stats, Im sure not all birds start out and/or progress the same though.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry, I just noticed your replies!
That's a good idea, though he's been alot better and his weight is great, if not a little chubby! So I'll offer but I think he's fine 
And Sarah, he's progressing sooo quicky as your little one did, I would be very interested to see you videos, I'll go looking for them, if I can't find the ill send you a message 
Thank yoooou!!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My tiel was only about 2 months old when it started singing..but we had put it outside a lot so it had chances to listen to other birds calling back and forth, maybe the outside time with the wild birds encouraged it to sing..i don't really know lol


----------

